# Windows Media Player Visualisierungen



## -FA- (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche anch discoähnlichen Visualisierungen für media Player. Die Idee da bei ist die muster mit beamer durchzustrahlen. Weiß jemand woe s solche spezifsichen Muster, wie z.b. bei Moving-Heads in Diskotheken gibt?


----------



## ZakMc (2. November 2010)

SoundSpectrum - artistic music visuals for your media player

vom feinsten


----------

